# In desperate need of help (Ottawa, Ontario) to Western Mass



## ratta_tata_tat (Sep 22, 2011)

So, the person who has been caring for my partner's rats just pretty much said: Get these rats NOW or they are being put in the shelter. He's giving me until they are out of their current food and litter before he dumps them (end of next month).


I am in the process of moving to MA and thus, closer. However I have no car and the person in the place I am moving with can't find her passport. I don't know what to do right now. Is there ANYONE who can help? They are currently in Ottawa. I am moving on the 4th of next month.


If I can get someone to take them across the border (from Canada to US), I can have my roomie pick them up.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ratta_tata_tat said:


> So, the person who has been caring for my partner's rats just pretty much said: Get these rats NOW or they are being put in the shelter. He's giving me until they are out of their current food and litter before he dumps them (end of next month).
> 
> 
> I am in the process of moving to MA and thus, closer. However I have no car and the person in the place I am moving with can't find her passport. I don't know what to do right now. Is there ANYONE who can help? They are currently in Ottawa. I am moving on the 4th of next month.
> ...


Join and post on the Rat Shack we have some Ottawa members there...

http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum


----------



## ratta_tata_tat (Sep 22, 2011)

I've done that already, thanks!


----------



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

Good luck, Skit <3


----------



## ratta_tata_tat (Sep 22, 2011)

StarFruit said:


> Good luck, Skit <3


Tell Kate to keep looking for her passport. We have until the end of October. :c


----------



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

ratta_tata_tat said:


> Tell Kate to keep looking for her passport. We have until the end of October. :c


Will do~


----------



## ratta_tata_tat (Sep 22, 2011)

Still looking. :c


----------



## ratta_tata_tat (Sep 22, 2011)

Still trying to find someone....


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

How are you moving to MA without a car?


----------

